# Any idea what bowl this is?



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

I went to sushi restaurant today and saw this bowl and thought it would be nice bowl to have on my desk and possibly make into a shrimp bowl. Any idea who makes it and who sells it?

all the best,
Stefan



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU has something similar but I believe if does not have the fountain.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Beat you this time, John (Link Master ?) 

Amazon.com: Tetra Waterfall Globe Aquarium: Pet Supplies

April may have it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Darn. Gordon, too fast on the draw. Posted just when I found it. 
Look at the speed of help...no better way than the BCA way.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Beat you this time, John (Link Master ?)
> 
> Amazon.com: Tetra Waterfall Globe Aquarium: Pet Supplies
> 
> April may have it.


lmao Gordon,,,you da man! However the he ones at IPU are only $25 If I'm not mistaken and no links available  
Even though they lack the waterfall feature, I personally think it's better without. The waterfall will cause for faster evaporation and also create too much water movement for Betta's or anything else IMO&E....just sayin'


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think those at IPU are little betta tank. The waterfall I think is bigger. Mr. Pet might have it as well.


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

thank you everyone!

all the best,
Stefan


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You could be right Gordon....the one in the pic is 1.8gal (looks smaller) , not sure what IPU's are. Mr.Pets has the exact one for $31.99: Mr.Pet's Tetra Waterfall Globe 1.8 Gallon


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

would this make a suitable shrimp bowl?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember seeing something similar at Fraser Aquarium, but not sure if it has the waterfall feature. 

The waterfall seems to create a lot of splash on the glass. That would drive me nuts! Though I suppose if you raised the water level it would reduce that issue.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

April's got some bowls on pedestals (no fountain, no splash).


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

Would this make a good shrimp bowl?

All the best,
Stefan


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I would say you can. Red Cherry Shrimps.
I've kept Red cherry shrimps in a small 1 gallon betta "container". Shrimps lived for almost 9 months before neglect killed them. But that's my experience.


----------

